# Fly bites on gelding sheath



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

SWAT! We glob it on when the flys are eating at them pretty bad....around the eyes, in the ears, nose, chest, sheath, teats, ect. Works wonders! And we live on the river so bugs are TERRIBLE.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I spray my guy's whole undercarriage with flyspray daily. It's either that or he gets skin infections from the bites. It's not like you're really spraying anything that might get irritated so long as he's not let down when you do it.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, my guy lifts his leg like a dog looking for a belly scratch every day. We finally found a regimen that seems to work. First we brush the itchy areas so horsey can make that cute lip face and get some relief. Then we baby wipe the area to make sure it's clean. Used to use alcohol wipes, but I think they dry out that sensitive skin too much. Then we put anti-itch cream on any of the spots that the flies have gotten to already and then finally gob on Swat anywhere else. He still gets bitten, but not as badly anymore.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if he is stinky in sheath area , you may need to clean his sheath, may help by not attracting so many flies.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

stevenson said:


> if he is stinky in sheath area , you may need to clean his sheath, may help by not attracting so many flies.


Ditto that but the Swat does work

And so does diaper rash cream if Swat gets too expensive


----------



## shaggy (Dec 8, 2010)

I spray my guys down there. both of them and don't seem to mind lol


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

Swat or War Paint. The War Paint is longer lasting but is stickier. Both work fantastic.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I won't use spray in the nether parts when the animal is badly bitten up because of the tiny open wounds. Instead I slather petroleum jelly all over up in there. Don't skimp. Apply about every three days. Also the base of the ears, the dock and around the anus should be done as well. Sometimes we will see broken hairs at the top of the tail and many worry about pinworms. Because a horse walks with his tail raised away from his anus, the mosquitoes and midges have a field day. Horse is itchy but his tail is in the way. A friend just revealed she likes Bag Balm for this.


----------

